# Towing Question



## wjl (May 17, 2007)

We were looking to buy an Outback 23krs or 28krs. Would a 28krs be too much for a 1/2 ton 07 Yukon 6.2 3.42. Towing capacity is 7900. Do you also recommend sway controls? Thanks! Jim


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The weight that Keystone posts are on the lite side of real life. They do not add Propane,Battery,Cargo in the garage. I believe all tt should have a WDH with sway control. With a lenth of 30+ feet thats a lot of surface area just like a big sail and the 3.42 gears aren't that great for towing as I have them in my 1/2 ton suburban 2wd. Just my .02. James


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I think so. Thats a lot of camper on that truck.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Get the 23krs ...

and if you can increase the gearing of the rear end to 3.72 or 4.11

Good sway and W/D is essential in any trailer you tow so YES -- get a good sway control measure and make sure you have a Brake controller...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Best mod you'll make is to swap gears. Here is a link to the gears I bought so you have an idea what he'll take for a set. Then go to his store and pick what you want. The guy is a real good guy to deal with.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=230101731889
My towing mileage went up and it hardly downshifts at all now. With your 6.2 you will have a great tv to pull with.
David has done a great job documenting his roo's weights here: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=16017&hl=
This is real world weights not marketing. This should help you.
Bob


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Jim 
I have a 05 Burb with 5.3 and 3.42 gears and tow a 26rs. It will tow ok I mostly tow on flat land here in Florida but as soon as my warranty ( 5,000 more miles) is up I will be going to bigger rear gears. You would be pushing the limits I think with the 28krs you would be a lot better off with the 23krs and than you have to watch what you put in it. Also before you get either check your tires and make sure you put LT light truck tires on your Yukon. They mostly come from the factory with passengers ( P ) rated tires

Ken


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

6.2 L ?? Did you bore out a 6.0? Just wondering. You would have to swap gears, it will pull it but it wont like it....


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

I had an 06 Tahoe 5.3 with a 4:10 and was pulling a 26rls. Pulling power was ok but thats about it. My hitch is 755 and I see that the 28krs is 655. I tried every thing to get a better ride. I have a eq hitch but it did not help much. I did tow it with a 06 suburban and it was a little better. I was going to try some airbags but I punted and just got a new 2500 hd. That did fix all of my towing issues.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi wjl
















to Outbackers! 

I think you've already gotten lots of sound advice...We tow our 28krs with a 3/4 ton Suburban and when it's packed up for a trip, it's a pretty substancial load, especially when a few hills are thrown in.
I believe you would be ok for awhile, but would be looking to upgrade your tow vehicle after a few trips.
As soon as we are able, we plan to start shopping for a 3/4 to 1 ton diesel tv.

Yes! on the sway control...

Just curious, what area are you in?

Please keep us posted on what you decide to go with


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Think about the weight, and the length of the trailer. I know the length is about 5 feet more, but it all adds up. You don't wand the tail to wag the dog. Then there is the safety issue.

Please tonk overload your tv, and compromise you and your family's safety! Too much trailer is also going to compromise the safety of everyone else on the road.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My first question is do you have the Yukon or the Yukon XL. If it is the Yukon then stick to the 23' and don't even consider the 28, you don't have enough wheelbase for a 28' trailer.

I don't look at the "dry" or "shipping" weight of any trailer. Look at the max weight of the trailer (shipping weight + the carrying capacity) that gives you the max weight that the trailer should go. In the case of these two trailers the 23 would be maxed at 7025 and the 28 would be maxed at 7680.

You should be ok with the 23' trailer with the set up you have...it might work hard in the mountains but it shouel be ok. But keep in mind that the Gross Combined Weight Rating on your truck (that is the weight of the truck with everything in it and the trailer loaded) going down the road is 14,000.

battalionchief3...they do make a 6.2L that comes in the Denali package. It runs at 380 HP and about 410 lb/ft of torque. The only rear axle ratio they offer with that package is the 3.42.

Gary


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> battalionchief3...they do make a 6.2L that comes in the Denali package. It runs at 380 HP and about 410 lb/ft of torque. The only rear axle ratio they offer with that package is the 3.42.
> 
> Gary


And if you change the rear end, you will need to get your dealer to load new software into your ECM (Electronic Control Module - computer for the power train). Your shifting points for the transmission will be wrong, along with your speedometer. With all the electronics these days, one change will have a ripple effect among other components.

And if the only axle ratio available for your Yukon is the 3:42, the software for your rear end upgrade may not even exist. I'd ask a lot of questions before making that move. Also - I believe that your 2007 Yukon has the 5-year/100,000 mile power train warranty - and the rear end is part of the power train.

My advice - stick with the way your Yukon is set up and go with the 23 foot trailer. Resign yourself to the fact that you will not be going very fast up long grades.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The 28 is not for 1/2 tons in reality.. The loaded roo has a tongue weight between 1000 and 1200 lbs.. Get the 23.. OR get the 28 and then you'll be trading the new Tahoe for a 3/4 in the future..

The 23 will max out your tahoe, let alone the 28..

Carey


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

wjl said:


> We were looking to buy an Outback 23krs or 28krs. Would a 28krs be too much for a 1/2 ton 07 Yukon 6.2 3.42. Towing capacity is 7900. Do you also recommend sway controls? Thanks! Jim


If I were you I would go with the 23 KRS. It has a dry weight of 5080 lbs. Add the AC (200 lbs) and the essentials and you're tipping out around 5600. I had an 05 Yukon when I purchased my 23 KRS. I had the small V-8 (4.8L) and had a max tow capacity of 5700. I swapped out my rear end and went to a 3.73 gear, added a Diablo Sport Tuner which ramped the hp and installed a K&N Cold Air Intake. The gear swap automatically jumped me up to 6700 tow capacity, well exceeding the 23 KRS weight.

However, I was not happy with the power I had. So, I jumped into a 2500 HD w/ the Duramax and problem solved.







I'm also set when I decide to upgrade to that 5th wheel.....

The 28KRS has a dry weight of around 6100. Add the 200 for the AC and another couple of hundred for the "junk" we all load in them and you're around 6600 (conservatively). I assume you have a motorcycle or something else, or you wouldn't be buying a toy hauler. Load that and you may be hitting your limit. There may be some who disagree with me, but I don't like siting near the limit when I tow. Poor gas mileage and poor performance may be what you are likely to have.

My opinion, go with the 23.....

Mike


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Take it from first hand i purchased the 28bhs with a 05 1500 chevy not the power we needed so i now have a 04 diesel dodge


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Depending on what you're planing on putting in the garage will make a small difference in sway contral and wd. If your like me and you fully load the garage, your tongue wt will be over 1100 lbs when loaded. I had the same question when looking at the 23 and 28 roo. I'm glad I went with the 23 while I'm still towing with the Tahoe with 3.73. Friend has a almost identical truck, year newer with 3.42 gears. When we travel together with both of us towing about the same wt, the mtn passes around here kills him.

either way, the roo is a great trailer


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

All good advise Jim.

I went the route of "pushing it" before. Not a good place to be. Leaving substantial capacity after loading is the way to go. More available power, better control, bigger saftey factor and nothing is worse than having to take an hour to wind down from white knuckling it to your destination. Bump up to the Dodge/GMC/Chevy 2500 or F-250 for the bigger camper.

You have asked the question many do, I did. Some listen to the advise, some take it with a grain of salt and some ignore it. I took it with a grain of salt initially and learned through experience. I had planned to trade in the Expedition and my Silverado for different vehicles but each of those had a shot at my 31RQS before I did. The RQS won in the fact that the length caused sway, the weight strained the engine and drive train and the tow was just not comfortable and was quite frankly nerve racking.

Everything that was suggested or told to me was in fact true. Numbers don't lie. All that info, coupled with a good dose of experience from my fellow Outbackers and you have a tasty recipe. Enter the current TV F-250 6.8L V-10. Plenty of power, a 12,500lb towing capacity and a wheel base that kept our TT in line and behaving. It was a good move.

I agree with my Fellow Outbackers.

Eric


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We initially looked at longer trailers such as the 28RSDS and 27RSDS. We were told by just about every dealer we talked to "this entire line is 1/2 ton towable". Then we found Outbackers and talked to a bunch of folks who have "been there done that" experience. After doing a great deal of research, running some real numbers on tow calculators and swallowing my pride a bit, we now are going to be leaving this Saturday to pick up our 23RS from Lakeshore RV.

TV is a F-150 SuperCrew with 5.4l and 3.55 gears.

-CC


----------

